# Lens profile for Tokina?



## herb (Aug 5, 2013)

I just got a Tokina 12-28mm f4 lens for my DX Nikon.  Does tokina offer any lens adjustment profiles for LR5?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 6, 2013)

I just checked the Lens Profile Downloader and can't see a 12-28 one there


----------



## herb (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks-it is early, the lens has only been out a few months.


----------

